# Phosphorescence Auric Chloride



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2010)

Of no great importance but thought I would share, Phosphorescence Auric Chloride
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u9nSwnMy2M[/youtube]

Screenshot.


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jun 20, 2010)

i don't know... Looks like lens effect over the falling drop. Should be done in full dark.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 20, 2010)

machiavelli976 said:


> i don't know... Looks like lens effect over the falling drop. Should be done in full dark.



No trickery here, apparently it's the hydrogen and platinum in the auric chloride creating an electric reaction causing the phosphorescence. 

Perhaps one of our chemists could explain the reaction. Or a moderator could delete this entire post as worthless and misleading.


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jun 21, 2010)

this way sounds reasonable. i remember the chemiluminescence of those plastic rods that infested this world years ago. might be a similar lighting mechanism


----------



## Palladium (Jun 21, 2010)

I haven't seen what you are talking about, but i did notice tiny electrical discharges in my ap solution. This was in a 15 gallon plastic drum filled with pins with excessive air pumped through a 5 micron filter bag used as a desperation bladder. The temp was about 55 degs and the lights were off while i was looking at it. I kept seeing something and finally figured it was like tiny lighting flashes. Weird !!!

On a different note i saw something the other night that was just as weird. Lightning bugs and H2O2 while i was refining some experimental material. I had a bottle of freshly opened H2O2 and had left the lid off while I went inside to do something. I have a table set up on the back 40 so I don’t have to worry about a fume hood by being outside. The lightings bugs gathered around the top of the bottle like it was candy of something. I put the lid back on and they were gone in 10 minutes. Did it again and it was the same thing. Hummm….


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 21, 2010)

Palladium said:


> The lightings bugs gathered around the top of the bottle like it was candy of something. I put the lid back on and they were gone in 10 minutes. Did it again and it was the same thing. Hummm….



Be careful,they are looking to steal your gold.
How do you think they glow.

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Jun 21, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > The lightings bugs gathered around the top of the bottle like it was candy of something. I put the lid back on and they were gone in 10 minutes. Did it again and it was the same thing. Hummm….
> ...



Between them and the Google bot it's a wonder i can find any. lol


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 23, 2010)

gustavus said:


> machiavelli976 said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know... Looks like lens effect over the falling drop. Should be done in full dark.
> ...



This is a purely optical effect, When the drop is falling from the filter it forms a perfect sphere that concentrate the light from the window. If it was a chemical process then the filter and the solution should show some glow. 
The camera is placed at the perfect distance from the drop at the focus point for that size of sphere. You should be able to repeat the effect with pure water with similar lightning conditions.

Gustavus was spot on, you should have blocked the light out to prove that it came from the solution and not from the external lighting.

I'm no chemist but I am a physicist.

/Göran


----------



## Lou (Jun 24, 2010)

Goran is right. Phosphorescence would be a completely different decay pathway that is...unlikely to be seen for any aqueous gold solution.


----------

